# New HTIB Questions



## agpintexas (Mar 3, 2009)

hello everyone this is my first post here & I could use some help & recommendations.
I just recently purchased a 42 inch Panasonic 1080p plasma tv & really do love it; in about 2
weeks, I'll be adding on the surround sound system & would like your input on the 2 finalists.
First off the Yamaha YHT 790 5.1 system;I like all the reviews & good things I've heard about
this system, the only gripe being that Yamaha put in some really cheesy speaker wire.
No. 2 on the list is the Onkyo HT S-7100 7.1 system. A good friend looked at this online with
me & we both really like all the features it has to offer. The only thing with this system is that
I may have to set it up as a 5.1 system, because of the way my living room is shaped; north
wall, west wall, east wall is part of the hallway & my south is part of the stairway, since I
live in a loft style apartment; I still think I'd be very happy with this system set up in a 5.1.
Does anyone know if there is any any type of wireless conversion or adapter that I could use
in routing the speaker wiring that would work in a setup like this & also to help 
keep my wife happy also. It seems like there is always some type of adapter or conversion
for most anything available today.
Anyway, any advice, commments or just your thoughts in general would be helpful.

Thanks in advance,
agpintexas aka alfred


----------



## TwistaHSH (Dec 12, 2008)

I have the 7100 and it works well for my basement theater for now...room is on the small side, 11'-6" x 15'-7"


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

7.1 is overkill for most room/source material. Check out the latest episode of the podcast, and episode 30, I believe, for more on 5.1 vs. 7.1


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Alfred, Welcome to the Shack.

Cheesy speaker wire is not the only downside to a HTiB system, have a look at this post. It will give you a pretty good idea why HTiB solutions are not always the best value. Not saying they don't have their place in the AV world but typically you can put together a better system yourself, with a little helpful advice. :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

HTIB systems are very hit and miss for quality that said if you must go that route the 7100 is not bad for the money. Onkyo has better speakers and the receiver is a normal receiver and can be used with other speakers down the road if you choose to upgrade them in the future.
5.1 is fine for most rooms as there are very few movies that have 7.1 audio. The receiver will automatically set itself to 5.1 if your only set up for that.


----------



## agpintexas (Mar 3, 2009)

First off, thanks for the welcome here to the forum & also many thanks for your
comments & suggestions so far.
I do know & recognize the fact that HTIB's can be a roll of the dice & I or anyone else
could wind up rolling snake-eyes & get snake bit. I'm looking at the HTIB option, because
I'm semi-retired & kind of on a semi-fixed income/semi-fixed budget, coupled along with
keeping my better half happy.
When I get started on one of these projects, I do as much digging & reading as possible to
get the most out of the money I'm going to spend. Friday evening, I did a little more digging
here on the web & I found a new contender & I think the possible winner for myself; the
Denon DHT 589BA which has the Boston Accoustics speaker with it. I asked a very good
friend of mine, who is a lot more tech savvy than me, to take a look at this & he gave this
system a very positive & big thumbs up, in addition to the buyers reviews I read which all
gave it a very solid 5 star rating with no complaints. The best part & really the icing on the
cake is that Sears sells this unit everyday for $499.99; this fits perfectly within my budget,
Sears is only 7 miles from my home & I've got money left over for a new recliner, so i can 
set back, relax & enjoy my new toys.
Next month, I'll add on the PS3 & even though my little system may be meager by someone
else's standards, I'm 99 & 3/4 % sure that I'll be very happy & estatic with it.
Again, thanks for the welcome to the forums.
Also thanks for your comments & any more are also very welcome.

Alfred


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is there a reason your going with the PS3 or are you just buying it for the BluRay player? if just for the player you be better off getting a stand alone player as the PS3 is not easy to fit in an entertainment rack and for the same or less money you can get a really good BluRay player.


----------



## agpintexas (Mar 3, 2009)

UPDATE !! 
Well, I decided to take a different route & wound up buying a Yamaha RX-V563 av reciever.
I had a decent set of speakers leftover from a Kenwood unit that I had used for a while.
I tested the speakers Monday night & they still sounded really good & they also sound real
good with this unit.
I think this unit is probably a mid-level receiver & it sounds really good. HOWEVER, I think that
Yamaha did a REALLY BAD job with the owners manual & some of the explanations therein; it
may as well have been written in chinese. A lot of the reviews I read on Yamaha said the 
same thing; I'll probably have to get on the phone with their customer support to find out
about all the features & get them programmed, but other than that, I'm very happy with
my new reciever. Hopefully, down the road I'll be able to get a good speaker upgrade.


----------

